
Ask HN: Is market for productivity apps dead? - sanath_p
There are tons of productivity apps which were made in the past 5 years. 
Everyday hundreds of productivity apps are released and users are not in a mood to install new apps.Can there be any app in future which can be as successful as evernote ? the tech community says vr will be the next big thing. If you start building a productivity app now , can it be successful ?
======
F_J_H
Not sure if it's dead, but there are sooo many of them, and they typically
encapsulate someone else's idea of what leads to productivity. So, it's hard
to find one that fits exactly how you'd like to work, and of the several I
tried, there is always ONE big thing that keeps me from adopting it fully.

So, it's not dead, but it's a very crowded space, and discovery is a
challenge. It's the classic red ocean. If you're going to build something, I'd
spend the time elsewhere.

~~~
gregmac
Hm, in a way, no one really makes "one size fits all" apps, because if
everyone did that, there'd be no way to stand out in a sea of hundreds of
basically identical apps.

So instead, these apps often follow the unix philosophy "do one thing and do
it well". Unfortunately this means now there's a sea of hundreds of apps that
do things in their own particular way, so as a user you also have to figure
out not only which particular way you like best, but which ways you hate and
can't use at all.

